# Found in Lee&#039;s Summit this Morning



## jim (Apr 6, 2013)

This morning in my freezer I came across a cryovac bag of half fried morels. The date on the bag says March 2009. They look fine. No freezer burn and a good vacuum seal. My question is: Even if they don't taste good, would it be OK to finish frying them for consumption? 
Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## leaker88 (Mar 15, 2013)

Not sure of the specific answer, but I know what I'd do. It won't be long before we have fresh ones. If I were you and I found plenty of fresh ones, I'd toss those 4 year old ones. If I didn't find many this season, heck, I would probably give them a try.


----------



## laxin_1999 (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't throw them away, send them to me!


----------



## jim (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks LeAnn. That sounds kind of like what I had planned, but if someone knows for sure its OK to eat them, I'd rather do that and not waste them.


----------

